# Shoulder rubbing? Need help!



## Shainahmac (Jun 23, 2014)

I had my hedgie on my living room floor tonight, and after sniffing my dog (not sure if the dog is totally unrelated but I'm including it just in case) he proceeded to explore and then start this weird behaviour. He would drop a shoulder and kind of rub on the floor a little, then do the other shoulder, and walk pretty close to the ground (not fully extending his legs). He did scratch his side once, but I haven't seen any white things crawling on him and his skin looks decent. I've had him for about 3 weeks now and he's never done this before in front of me, he was only on wood bedding his first few nights here so I don't know what's up. 

Has anyone else's hedgie done this? Anyone know what it is? I really don't know if I should be worried or not!


----------



## Shainahmac (Jun 23, 2014)

He also was kind of splatted out in his cage when I put him back, but he had clearly ran and used the washroom first as there was a dirty smelly wheel and paper towel for me to change..


He got up and huffed in a corner and is now hiding in his igloo.. I gave him a look over and he looks normal but I'm worried..
Please give advice if you have any!


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

He could have been having "boy time." They make some pretty weird body movements when they do that.


----------



## TikkiLink (Dec 4, 2013)

Ah! My girl did what sounds like that same shoulder rub thing on my bedroom carpet the first time she ever explored it! I have never seen her do it since, but it was darn cute!


----------



## *hogwild* (Jun 4, 2014)

Sounds like scratching to me. Like when my dogs roll around on the floor to scratch their backs.


----------



## Shainahmac (Jun 23, 2014)

I'm thinking it might be one or more of 4 things: 
1. Boy time (I've been noticing him doing this lately.. Eugh)
2. Dry skin/itching
3. Quilling (found 10-15 quills when I changed his liner the the other day, none tonight though that I noticed) 
4. He's smelling the dogs on the floor and rubbing on ot?


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

He might be trying to "bathe", hedgehogs enjoy sand baths and they roll in it. He might be trying to do it with your carpet.


----------



## Shainahmac (Jun 23, 2014)

Draenog said:


> He might be trying to "bathe", hedgehogs enjoy sand baths and they roll in it. He might be trying to do it with your carpet.


If we had carpet I'd totally understand it, but we have hard wood flooring!


----------



## rodanthi (Feb 7, 2014)

Could he be stretching? Hector often goes through a routine of funny little stretches when I let him loose on the floor in the evening.


----------

